# Your Comfort Song



## glitchedgamer (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you have a song that you listen to when you're bummed out, angry, or just flat out feel like shit? 

For me it's "Return to Serenity" by Testament. The mood of the music and the meaning of the lyrics just seem to suit my various bad moods perfectly. It's not only one of the best metal ballads, but one of the best songs I've heard.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 25, 2009)

Um. XD "Almateria", the opening from the Tales of Symphonia OVA. It's not even a real language, as far as I know, but something about it is so soothing for me...


----------



## Lili (Jul 25, 2009)

"Listen To Your Heart" or anything else that's been in The Mighty Boosh xD. They always make me laugh because of their lyrics or the scene that goes with it.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 25, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> Do you have a song that you listen to when you're bummed out, angry, or just flat out feel like shit?
> 
> For me it's "*Return to Serenity*" by Testament. The mood of the music and the meaning of the lyrics just seem to suit my various bad moods perfectly. It's not only one of the best metal ballads, but one of the best songs I've heard.


O________________________________________________O

*points to sig*

I LOVE that song to BITS!

Anyway, I'll go with...

..._Black Hole Sun_ by Soundgarden.

I know, it _sounds_ depressing, but the lyrics seem as if the protagonist is crying out for a salvation, a rescue, an escape of some sort. And that's how I tend to feel when I'm really downcast.

On a sidenote, in the last few months, my opinion of Soundgarden has gone from "meh, they're okay" to "OMG FREAKKIN' AWESOME!" Too bad Chris Cornell is a sellout. D:


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 25, 2009)

_Missed the Boat_ by Modest Mouse

Just trust me on this one. I think that it's partly the stanza:

_*Oh, and I know this of myself:
I'd assume as much for other people.
Oh, and I know this of myself:
We've listened more to life's end gong,
Than the sound of life's sweet bells.*_

Sometimes, however, it's _Beautiful Day_ by U2, a song about the world being wonderful in spite of everything.

_*See the world in green and blue,
See China right in front of you.
See the canyons broken by cloud,
See the tuna fleets clearing the sea out.
See the bedouin fires at night,
See the oil fields at first light, and,
See the bird with the leaf in her mouth.
After the flood, all the colors came out.*_

But at other times it's _Imagine_ because it has such a lovely message...

And _Always Look On the Bright Side of Life_ can always make me laugh.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a whole playlist of comfort songs that I play when I'm in a bad mood. With songs including:

"Lead Sails (and a Paper Anchor)" by Atreyu
"My Immortal" by Evanescence
"Blackout" by Muse
"Sing For Absolution" by Muse
"Shadow of the Day" by Linkin Park
"I Don't Love You" by My Chemical Romance
"The Scientist" by Coldplay
"Within Me" by Lacuna Coil

And more. Yes, I love to listen to soft songs when I'm feeling down. Much more useful in those times than "getting my anger out" with screamy and loud songs like many people I know. That's counterproductive to me; it just makes me feel worse.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 25, 2009)

Another Japanese song, but they're the ones I know the lyrics of xD

Hotaru no Hikari, by Ikimono Gakari (awesome). Just the meanings and the fact that it completely fits is enough. :D



			
				Hematophyte said:
			
		

> "My Immortal" by Evanescence


That song makes me cry usually. :'(


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm On A Boat, usually.

I dunno, it cheers me up.


----------



## Zuu (Jul 25, 2009)

Used to, when I was angry, I'd blast Holy Wars by Megadeth at full volume. Now I don't really have a song like that.


----------



## Taliax (Jul 25, 2009)

Usually "He Lives In You" from The Lion King 2. Dunno why. Also any song from this disc called Ka (but with the little mark over the a) by Cirque du Soleil.


----------



## Dinru (Jul 25, 2009)

Mata Ashita from Ouran High School Host Club used to be this. Until I discovered this version of Koi no Mikuru Densetsu from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya, simply because I still imagine the tone-deaf singing over it and it's just hilarious to me x3


----------



## Aisling (Jul 25, 2009)

Well, pretty much any nice, mellow song will work, but right now I really like to listen to the new credits music to Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood. It sounds familiar and nostalgic somehow. Am I the only one who thinks it sounds like that pseudo-country-type music?
Also, if someone could find an english translation for this song, that'd be cool. I'm a fail animu fan. Google didn't work. ):

Also, there's Miracles by Jefferson Starship. I love this song. Love it love it love it. It's so... chill. But by the time it's over I feel like flying.


----------



## Bombsii (Jul 25, 2009)

The more smooth version of "Black & Gold" by Sam Sparro.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 25, 2009)

Piano pieces.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 25, 2009)

Well...uh, not sure, actually. I'll just be cheap and say Green Greens. Actually, any Kirby song. The vast majority of his music is so upbeat. Sometimes I'll listen to Bad Day if I need something to match my mood.

Now that I think about, any song in general I listen to can also be comfort music. IDK why.


----------



## Jetx (Jul 25, 2009)

2000 & Gone by Anathema. I really need more songs like that.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 25, 2009)

Dream Theater - Space-Dye Vest.


----------



## Zhorken (Jul 25, 2009)

Usually it takes a song to depressurize me when I'm angry and then another to calm me down.  First working pair that comes to mind is Point/Counterpoint by Streetlight Manifesto followed by Tom Sawyer by Rush, though there are a billion others.

Pretty much anything works when I'm down, but I always forget to take advantage of that.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank You. Either the Alanis original or Blackfield's cover.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 25, 2009)

If I'm feeling exhausted-type-down, I normally listen to some really upbeat songs from musicals; Out Tonight from Rent, What Is This Feeling/Popular from Wicked, You Can't Stop the Beat from Hairspray all make me want to get up and dance :)


----------



## Keltena (Jul 26, 2009)

"Lullabye for a Story Night" by Vienna Teng, "Fine" by Lemon Demon and "Unwell" by Matchbox Twenty are all great for making me feel better, depending on in what way I'm feeling down.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 26, 2009)

"I Don't Love You" by MCR, "Elephant Gun" by Beirut, "Falling Slowly" by Glen Hansard and Marketa Irglova/The Frames, "In Pieces" by Linkin Park, "Wake Up" by Three Days Grace, "I Miss You" by Blink 182 or "Sweet Dreams (are made of this)" by Marilyn Manson.


----------



## otaku-dono (Jul 29, 2009)

Either _Disposition/Reflection_ or _Wings for Marie/10,000 Days_ by Tool. They're just so epic and beautiful and <333333


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 29, 2009)

Either la mer by NIN or future by cut copy.


----------



## Minnow (Jul 30, 2009)

It depends. If I want to just feel peacefully forward-lookingly hopeful/happy, then something from Mew (If you've never heard of them, DO IT NOW IT'S AWESOME), usually 156 or Am I Wry? No. Float On does this too, I guess. If I want to just get blissfully upbeat and happy and such, Kirby music or any sort of bouncy electronica like that works, or also Peter Schilling's Major Tom.

To dull sad things anything funny like Weird Al or Arrogant Worms works. Beatles songs always make me happier, too. In the 'simpler time' or 'is it really all that important' senses. Especially songs like Good Morning (I think that if everyone was woken up each morning to that song the world would be a better place. See this video for proof.) or Getting Better.

Heh, also, I guess, ska-punk usually makes me happy for some reason, although I don't know enough about the genre to name any particular songs or artists.


----------



## Aethelstan (Jul 30, 2009)

Sometimes when I'm feeling nerdy and depressed, I'll listen to video game music. My favorite song when I'm down is probably What I've Done (don't ask why).


----------



## Vespiform (Jul 30, 2009)

Dreams of an Absolution by Bentley Jones & Disturbia by Rihanna.


----------



## Ramsie (Aug 3, 2009)

Because of my slight perfectionist tendencies, "Falling For the First Time" by the Barenaked Ladies comforts me. Then I listen to any other upbeat song by them.


----------



## Latias&Latios (Aug 3, 2009)

Come As You Are - Nirvana
Before I Forget - Slipknot
"Is This My Fate", He Asked Them - Story of the Year
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

I'm sure there are more, but I'm having a mind cramp right now -_-


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 4, 2009)

For me it's whatever song I am absolutely addicted to at the moment, and that would be Teardrop by Massive Attack.


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 4, 2009)

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> For me it's whatever song I am absolutely addicted to at the moment, and that would be Teardrop by Massive Attack.


Gah, totally.

My comfort song is absolutely "All I Need" and "Idioteque" by Radiohead. I could listen to them for hours straight.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 4, 2009)

For me it's 99 luftballoons. I don't know why; it's just soothing to hear somebody singing in German about the world being blown up.


----------



## Saith (Aug 4, 2009)

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> For me it's whatever song I am absolutely addicted to at the moment, and that would be Teardrop by Massive Attack.



Yeah, same for me. And, right now, it's Cannibal Buffet by Voltaire. Because, you know, things where people go missionary and then get eaten always make me happy.


----------



## Keltena (Aug 5, 2009)

Ramsie said:


> Because of my slight perfectionist tendencies, "Falling For the First Time" by the Barenaked Ladies comforts me. Then I listen to any other upbeat song by them.


Ah, yes, this.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Aug 5, 2009)

it's probably "becalmed" by brian eno. that or "everything merges with the night", also by brian eno.


----------



## KlutzyKaytix33 (Aug 5, 2009)

Slartibartfast said:


> For me it's 99 luftballoons. I don't know why; it's just soothing to hear somebody singing in German about the world being blown up.


I love listening to songs in other languages.. has a sort of mystery to it. :3


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 5, 2009)

KlutzyKaytix33 said:


> I love listening to songs in other languages.. has a sort of mystery to it. :3


You should try "Festival" by Sigur Ros. It's a very mysterious song, plus it's Icelandic :3


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 5, 2009)

sigur ros has better though...


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 6, 2009)

Two for me
a nameless bgm from a game called rayman (saturn, PS1, anyone?)
and akwardly crawling by linkin park soothes me 0_0


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 12, 2009)

Typically songs that are loud and intense with harsh vocals. Regardless of how much I normally like the song, it takes the place of me screaming. 

Take This Life by In Flames is probably the most powerful anti-feelinglikeshit song for me. 

Are You Dead Yet?, Trashed Lost and Strungout by Children of Bodom and Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth. 

At one point I liked to listen to soft sad music but then I realized I'd just cry and feel worse, so I'd rather have music (however discordant) scream for me.


----------



## Flora (Aug 12, 2009)

I think I have two or three:

The first is Tears of Life from the first Pokemon movie.  An...odd comfort song, but hey, it works XP

The second is Forever Young by Rod Stewart, but I don't use it that much because it results in a huuuuge nostalgia wave. o.o

And the third...whatever song I'm obsessed with at the moment.  (for example, probably something by Honor Society.)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 19, 2009)

Rhinoceros.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Aug 21, 2009)

if i have a comfort song, it's probably by brian eno. his more ambient songs are really striking, while being calm at the same time.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 28, 2009)

Everything Possible. How did I miss this one?


----------



## Minnow (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh, another one. Spongebob's The Best Day Ever.


----------



## Hyozanryu (Aug 29, 2009)

Broken - Evanescence

I'm not sure why, It just helps.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 29, 2009)

akuro no oka (this will never never never never never change because it's pretty much my life's song)


----------



## Minish (Aug 29, 2009)

Must Be Dreaming - Frou Frou. If that fails, Snow Patrol's "Run" usually works, purely because it's such an awesome song.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Aug 30, 2009)

As of yesterday it would be "Fireflies" by Owl City. It's so random yet deep all at once.


----------



## Almost Eric (Aug 30, 2009)

This version of 'When You Believe' and 'A Little More Mascara' from La Cage Aux Folles musical. ;v;


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 30, 2009)

I should of remembered this for my first post: Pretty much any NES game's soundtrack. Nothing like a 20+ year old composition of 8-bit beeps to lift your spirits.


----------

